# Is this legal ?



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

1 1/2 on the tub with a dry vent. Single lav upstairs which I though vents the toilet. I failed inspection and he said the tub drain is the vent. Not the lav and adding a dry vent in the wall stack still doesn't vent the toilet. Im sure my thinking is wrong so just looking for why.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Shoot for the W/C with your 3", install a 3"x2" wye just before the toilet; take the 2" to the lav, and vent the lav. Install another wye {2"} in between the W/C and lav and this one picks up the tub. The lav vent will vent the bathroom group.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Are you allowed to wet vent? What code are you under in Delaware IPC?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

dclarke said:


> View attachment 54841
> 1 1/2 on the tub with a dry vent. Single lav upstairs which I though vents the toilet. I failed inspection and he said the tub drain is the vent. Not the lav and adding a dry vent in the wall stack still doesn't vent the toilet. Im sure my thinking is wrong so just looking for why.



In Ma it would be wrong because a wet vent has to be a min of 2" and you wye for your tub would have to rolled up at or above the center line. That being said I know you can wet vent with 1 1/2" for a wet vent under IPC with a certain amount of fixture units , the 1 1/2" would be your wet vent with your tub washing it out. The other wye for your lav should have no effect on anything.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes Delaware is IPC. I think we're on 2015 now as of this month.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

So basically in the upstairs I should have armed the lav to the tub side of the toilet and saved myself a **** ton. Got it. It's been awhile (years) since I've really done anything new so I know I'm rusty.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks like a horizontal wet vent to me. Your allowed to have one fixture upstream of the wet vent and in your case it would be the wc.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

it would pass in Canada if the wet vent portion were increased to 2", as long as you don't read to thoroughly into the rules regarding the location and spacing of cleanouts.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

dclarke said:


> View attachment 54841
> 1 1/2 on the tub with a dry vent. Single lav upstairs which I though vents the toilet. I failed inspection and he said the tub drain is the vent. Not the lav and adding a dry vent in the wall stack still doesn't vent the toilet. Im sure my thinking is wrong so just looking for why.












Your setup looks alright as long as the lav {near W/C} is vented through the roof. The p-trap {tub} has a vent. You're supposed to wash the base of every stack. The tub is doing that in your picture.

So if I am understanding you, there are {2} vents on that one bathroom? So how in the world is it wrong?
I'm not a Delaware plumbing inspector, but I'm not sure what you failed for. Ask him to cite the code.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Its probably one of those ICC inspectors. He's probably a stone mason trying to be an inspector. Lol


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

All the room in the world and you can't throw a 2" vent between the closet bend and the tub/lav tie in? I have to revent everything in illinois. But I think we're a little lax on the joist drilling.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

He must have failed you for not venting the lav. The wc and tub are a wet vent, but because the lav turns up vertical it can't be part of the horizontal wet vent. So you need to run a vent off that too.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

No issue in Illinois (below Chicago) The vent may be considered a wet vent with the Lav washing it, as long as the complete circuit is 2".

Forget about the tub, unless the horizontal wet portion and the vertical dry portion were 2", then you could count it. A slight rise at least 22 1/2 would be better, those long horizontal wet vents have issues with air movement.


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

It's legal here in MI as long as the 1 1/2" vent is connected with a wye instead of a tee and doesn't have any offsets greater than 45 degrees before it gets a minimum of 6" above the flood level rim of the highest fixture on that group.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

GAN said:


> No issue in Illinois (below Chicago) The vent may be considered a wet vent with the Lav washing it, as long as the complete circuit is 2". Forget about the tub, unless the horizontal wet portion and the vertical dry portion were 2", then you could count it. A slight rise at least 22 1/2 would be better, those long horizontal wet vents have issues with air movement.


 Going to have to go back to wet venting school to learn how to .....no way in h e double hockey sticks I would ever wet vent anything in Illinois.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

In BC it would be ok. There are better ways to do it tho.

The way Tommy said is the way I would do it.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Wet venting is a plumbers beat friend


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

AKdaplumba said:


> In BC it would be ok. There are better ways to do it tho.
> 
> The way Tommy said is the way I would do it.


That would fail up here, WC has to be the farthest downstream fixture. If you increase the tub drain downstream of the vent to 2" it would pass, as long as the lav is individually vented. To use the lav drain to wet vent the whole bathroom group the tub drain would need to tie into the lav before tying into the 3", and the wet vent portion still needs to be increased to 2".


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

looks like a san tee on its back for a vent at the tub 
my inspectors would fail it for that, they want wyes, no san tees on there backs for anything.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

now it's legal.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Grimmeute said:


> looks like a san tee on its back for a vent at the tub
> my inspectors would fail it for that, they want wyes, no san tees on there backs for anything.



It's a dry vent. If it were a wye on its side and 90 up what's it going to benefit ?


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

dclarke said:


> It's a dry vent. If it were a wye on its side and 90 up what's it going to benefit ?


You can put the Wye on it's back make a comby just not a tee, here where I'm at


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

We can't use a tee on it's back even in the attic and it's the last fitting before roof penetration


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Grimmeute said:


> We can't use a tee on it's back even in the attic and it's the last fitting before roof penetration



Some codes are ridiculous.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

dclarke said:


> View attachment 55058
> now it's legal.


i cant see what you changed ??


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> i cant see what you changed ??













I looked at it also, and all that I see is he added a coupling near the tub p-trap. Other than that, I am mystified also.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

He changed the drain to 2"


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I just noticed the cpvc water lines... I've never actually witnessed a plumber using it for anything other than a condensate drain.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

You have 1.5 inch on a wet vent to the tub that is 2 DFU... Under the wet vent sizing table 2 DFU requires 2 inch to the vent. So yes it is an illegal wet vent. (Original Picture)

Now if you want to play with the inspector next time you do this run 2 inch to the tub as you fixed it and 2 inch to the lav as a combination drain and vent.... That will confuse him!

It's also perfectly legal to IPC.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

mrjasontgreek said:


> I just noticed the cpvc water lines... I've never actually witnessed a plumber using it for anything other than a condensate drain.



Many of the plumbing companies around here use cpvc. If it were my choice I'd switch to uponor. I'm doing a sewer line right now with foamcore because it's not my choice I would much rather use push pipe.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Ghostmaker said:


> You have 1.5 inch on a wet vent to the tub that is 2 DFU... Under the wet vent sizing table 2 DFU requires 2 inch to the vent. So yes it is an illegal wet vent. (Original Picture)
> 
> Now if you want to play with the inspector next time you do this run 2 inch to the tub as you fixed it and 2 inch to the lav as a combination drain and vent.... That will confuse him!
> 
> It's also perfectly legal to IPC.


I actually like the inspector that failed me. He's full of info and very helpful with any questions. He's been doing this a long time. I made a mistake so I fixed it. It's actually the first inspection I've failed in my career. He said the code council has spoken with him about being a member and contributing to future codes and changes. However that situation works.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm also an inspector of the plumbing trades.. Just a neat idea to test his code knowledge but apparently he knows code. Any ways you take care.


----------



## mandtplumbing (Nov 28, 2011)

would not pass in Arkansas, anything over a 45 must have a clean out and you have two long turn ells. Here we have to have to use 2" on all drains under floors and slabs, no 1.5" under slab or flooring.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

The reason the 3x3x2 combi wasent the vent was because its illegal to y off a trap arm and the distance between the cl bend and the combi would be not allowed to cut a y in. also unless they changed a code kitchen sinks and bath tubs require a 2 inch line but allow 1 1/2 trap arm. No offense but if you been doing this awhile and its your first fail your real lucky, your work looks good but these are very basic principles where Im from. I too was taught that santees on the back are just fine I had a code book but was told that venting a tub with t was fine after 5 or 6 years and dozens if not hundreds of tubs I got called Inspector was right I was wrong. So to me it looks like you missed 3 major parts to a basic job. 1 using tee on back 2 too small pipe to a tub 3 cutting into the w/c waste in the wrong side of vent. I had to learn a lot of this the hard way too as I didnt serve an apprenticeship, got into the trade late , and had to rely on a bunch of bozos to tell me how to do things, read my code book but when you do something a hundred times even though you understand the book is differant you wind up not knowing the true legality of it. Good luck live and learn as we all must . Id say pick that inspectors brain all you can and find another source for understanding code


----------



## pipe-it-up (Feb 7, 2015)

that would be legal in NC with the exeption of using a wye instead of a tee for the dry vent. closet is off the vented line, no matter where it is in the group. we wet vent here mostly and the distance for tub or shower is 8 ft.


----------



## pipe-it-up (Feb 7, 2015)

by the way, your works looks nice and neat.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

dclarke said:


> View attachment 55058
> now it's legal.


OK 2", now the 180* wet vent portion is good but a clean out is needed here in BC. What ever is convenient, in the wall on the dry vent or below in the ceiling...your call.


----------

